# Bringing back nannas old ginger beer.



## Cmk710 (9/1/17)

So when i was a kid i spent alot of time at my nannas house while my parents worked. Shes the coolest (im 27 and i still think shes cool af lol). One of my fondest memmories is allways having ginger beer in the fridge.... and being told off for grabbing "adults" bottles. So i thought ide thought ide make some myself.

Unfortunately nana never wrote down her recipes so im just going on the ingredients and im unsure howmuch..
Ginger 
Lemons
Lime
Cinnamon sticks
White sugar ..

Now im not gonna use her old method of using the yeast in tge ginger skin to ferment im gonna use packet yeast.... do u think a packet off the top of a tin would work well enough or should i use something different? 

Allso thinking i might do a lemonaide aswell.... just to keep the refreshing summertime drinks flowing.. 

Thanks for any advice on either of these


----------



## mtb (9/1/17)

The search function is your friend Cmk - there are plenty of thread around discussing this exact topic. I won't link to a specific one because there are so many that appear in the search results, take your pick and have a read.


----------



## Batz (9/1/17)

Make it using a ginger beer plant, the way my granny made it. This one is great ginger beer, time I made some more.

http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/fact-sheets/food-and-recipes/food-health-nutrition/ginger-beer/#.WHLoRVxfK-d


----------



## Cmk710 (10/1/17)

Thanks guys. Yea i was planning on setting up a GB PLANT but was gonna hav a shot at using packet yeast allso. Sundays the day.... ima go get all my suplies this weekend from the local brew shop. And ive got a few ppl suplying lemons for both the lemonade and the ginger beer .... prety much all i need is sugar yeast and ginger.. so im gonna hit up the farmers market this weekend and get this party started..


----------

